# SP-101 at the range, again.



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

The day before yesterday, I took my SP-101 .357 to the range, for its second time. I fired off a half box (time was limited, for me) of .38spl ammo, and five .357 rounds that were with the gun when I had obtained it. 

Attached, are four pics of my paper plate targets, to show some of what I had done. I have a great deal of practicing to do (and, yes - I AM dry firing, when at home ), but I just wanted to show what I had done, on that day. Nothing great, but just wanted to show where I am at.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice.
And one of them is at 15 feet (five yards). Good.

Note that the .357 Magnum hits are in a different place from the .38 Special hits.
I think that's not you. I think it's because changing the bullet's weight and velocity will always change the POI.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think your targets show a lot of promise. Keep practicing and trying to extend your range, and you will do well.

Personally, I shoot DA revolvers in DA mode, only. The temptation is to always shoot using the method that delivers more immediate good results, i.e. single action. But, single action is not very efficient in a self defense scenario, and if you learn to shoot well in DA mode, SA is a breeze. Some Rugers have very stiff DA triggers, and you might want to consider letting a gunsmith improve that, if necessary.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Nice.
> And one of them is at 15 feet (five yards). Good.
> 
> Note that the .357 Magnum hits are in a different place from the .38 Special hits.
> I think that's not you. I think it's because changing the bullet's weight and velocity will always change the POI.


Thanks for your encouraging response, Steve.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Bisley said:


> I think your targets show a lot of promise. Keep practicing and trying to extend your range, and you will do well.
> 
> Personally, I shoot DA revolvers in DA mode, only. The temptation is to always shoot using the method that delivers more immediate good results, i.e. single action. But, single action is not very efficient in a self defense scenario, and if you learn to shoot well in DA mode, SA is a breeze. Some Rugers have very stiff DA triggers, and you might want to consider letting a gunsmith improve that, if necessary.


You made very good sense, Bisley, and your preferred manner of shooting DA revolvers is one that I am certainly going to adopt.

I am also going to look into that trigger job for both of my revolvers. When I am ready, I will come here to ask what would be the best place to have such a job performed. I have a concern, after reading how an ill performed job could translate into the hammer not having enough 'punch' to send some ammo on their way. And I certainly wouldn't want to be in a defensive position - and have such a 'hiccup' to take place.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

What barrel length is your Sp101? Once you get used to your gun and find what loads work in it your accuracy will improve. It will be more fun! Once you master trigger control, shooting DA will become natural. It just takes practice. A smooth trigger pull helps a bunch too. JMO


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Blackhawkman said:


> What barrel length is your Sp101? Once you get used to your gun and find what loads work in it your accuracy will improve. It will be more fun! Once you master trigger control, shooting DA will become natural. It just takes practice. A smooth trigger pull helps a bunch too. JMO


Mine is the 2-1/4" barrel.

My GP-100 (when it comes in) will have the 3" barrel.


----------

